# Cassoulet



## LEFSElover (Jul 18, 2008)

do you have a recipe for a really good cassoulet?
I watched the last food network star and enjoyed  the cassoulet dish that a lady made. I'd like to know if one is worth putting the effort into.

any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2008)

Lefselover, I just googled, cassoulet recipe Jacques Pepin and got several reasonabley quick versions from his TV shows and other sources.  I also have a more time consuming version of his recipe that I can PM or email to you if you like.  

You don't have to go with a Jacques Pepin recipe, of course, but I like his stuff so I mentioned that first.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 19, 2008)

if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could you please PM it to me.
if it's too much work or typing, let me know.
I just found this and liked it's looks.
I like things that are hard or time consuming that cook up, in one way or the other, all day long.  Oh I just found this one, and it looks like a real winner, but where do I get duck and everything else?  I mean really, where do you get duck these days?  Like the duck legs this calls for...

Also wanted to add, I love Jacques Pepin, what's not to love?  He's a master at all he does cookingwise


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 21, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> do you have a recipe for a really good cassoulet?
> I watched the last food network star and enjoyed  the cassoulet dish that a lady made. I'd like to know if one is worth putting the effort into.
> 
> any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


If it had been any other contestant that made it I would have been willing to try but I can't stand Lisa.  I hope she doesn't win.  Funny how they aren't letting fans vote this season.


----------



## miniman (Jul 21, 2008)

We have duck readily available in our supermarkets. The other place to look is the internet - we have a number of retailers who will post out meat, fish etc in appropriate containers.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 21, 2008)

suggestions I got were to go to my local Bristol Farms or Whole Foods and order from either of them.  Also can ask my local supermarket if they have a source and if all else fails, I have found two sources online.

Callista, I am hoping she won't win as the lady [Amy, I think her name was] only lasted a short time with very uninteresting programs to me, and they remind me of each other.  Either of the guys would be good for me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi LEFSE!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dean & Deluca might carry duck.  Oh, please let me know if you try this!


----------



## sattie (Jul 21, 2008)

Lefse.... I too caught that episode and was interested in the dish.  I did a lazy version of it this past weekend that turned out pretty well.  I'm sure it is not the true blue way of doing cassoulet, but it sure tasted good.  This is the recipe I used.  I am definately going to try a more involved version next time around.  I used chicken thighs, legs, and wings.  And I added about a cup of stewed crushed tomatoes.  I almost wished that I had doubled the beans.  Because those were awesome!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 22, 2008)

Confused as to how Lisa made hers in the short time limit she had especially since she had to do the mac and cheese too.  No doubt the beans were canned.  No doubt she could ask for duck as it was in there too, I guess they each had their choice of ingredients to make their throwdown.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Confused as to how Lisa made hers in the short time limit she had especially since she had to do the mac and cheese too. No doubt the beans were canned. No doubt she could ask for duck as it was in there too, I guess they each had their choice of ingredients to make their throwdown.


 
No self-respecting Frenchman would call what Lisa made Cassoulet! Cassoulet has to be cooked in stages, and low and slow. No way to make a "real" one in 75 minutes! She must have also bought duck legs that had already been made into confit. (Shoot! making duck confit -- which I love to do -- takes several days!)

I don't know about you, but I really am not a fan of canned beans, except in a pinch.  I always think I can still taste the can!  and I really dislike that goop that is always in the bottom.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

For anyone interested, you can get great duck, and even sometimes confit already made (and delicious) from Dartagnan.com. Ariane Daguin, the owner and founder of the firm is a native of Gascony, and the daughter of the renowned chef Andre Daguin from Auch. 
Don't shoot me for pointing you to that site. You're gonna LOVE it!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's the ingredient list from the Jacques Pepin cassoulet recipe I sent to lefselover.  It promises great flavor but demands time in its preparation.
 
 
2 Lb    White Pea or Navy Beans
1 Tb    Salt
1          Leek, split and washed
1          Onion, med. 
2          Cloves, stuck into the onion
1          Carrot, halved
2 C      Tomato, peeled, seeded + chopped
3          Garlic, crushed
1 Tb    Tomato Paste
1          Bay Leaf
1 tsp    Thyme, dry
4-5      Parsley Sprigs
¾ Lb      Pork Rind, tied in 3-4 bundles
1 Lb       Bacon, in 1 piece
4 C         Chicken Broth
6 C         Cold Water
1 Lb       Garlic Sausage
1             Duck, 4-5 pounds
2-3 Lb    Pork Shoulder, boned, rolled and tied
2 tsp      Black Pepper
2 tsp      Salt
1½ C     Fresh Bread Crumbs
½ C        Pork or Duck Fat


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> For anyone interested, you can get great duck, and even sometimes confit already made (and delicious) from Dartagnan.com. Ariane Daguin, the owner and founder of the firm is a native of Gascony, and the daughter of the renowned chef Andre Daguin from Auch.
> Don't shoot me for pointing you to that site. You're gonna LOVE it!


 

No shooting necessary.  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

hmmmm   I've never made a Jacques Pepin recipe that didn't turn out fabulous.

That would be worth the work, but I don't advise making it in the hot weather.  Cassoulet is real stick-to-your-ribs food, for sure!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> hmmmm  I've never made a Jacques Pepin recipe that didn't turn out fabulous.
> 
> That would be worth the work, but I don't advise making it in the hot weather. Cassoulet is real stick-to-your-ribs food, for sure!


 

This is definitely a cold winter day recipe.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Confused as to how Lisa made hers in the short time limit she had especially since she had to do the mac and cheese too.  No doubt the beans were canned.  No doubt she could ask for duck as it was in there too, I guess they each had their choice of ingredients to make their throwdown.


The beans were canned, I thought she complained about it and went on and on about how this dish takes HOURS to prepare so she had to cut corners.  Everything she's done takes HOURS to prepare.  It's one of the reasons I won't watch her show any more than I watched Amy's.  I haven't heard if Amy is coming back, but I doubt it since Food Network is debuting all their new shows by the end of July and she's not in the line up.  I'll take Adam or Aaron over Lisa.  Lisa isn't down home cook enough for me.  Aaron is a lot like Bobby Flay in his food so I like him.  

Personally, I like canned beans.  I'm too busy to deal with dry.  Good luck on your cassoulet.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 22, 2008)

Julia's Mastering the Art of French Cooking covers the topic well. Just making the lamb and sausage part is quite tasty by itself. The only way it could be done so quickly on Food Network was using prime cuts of meat rather than boney hunks which is the ideal for flavor.  A "quick one" takes about 4-5 hours, and is better the next day as with all such braises.)

(quite frankly if Bobby felt that Lisa's was the best he'd ever had, he needs to go back to French Culinary Institute and talk to his chef/professors.)


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> Julia's Mastering the Art of French Cooking covers the topic well. Just making the lamb and sausage part is quite tasty by itself. The only way it could be done so quickly on Food Network was using prime cuts of meat rather than boney hunks which is the ideal for flavor.  A "quick one" takes about 4-5 hours, and is better the next day as with all such braises.)
> 
> (quite frankly if Bobby felt that Lisa's was the best he'd ever had, he needs to go back to French Culinary Institute and talk to his chef/professors.)


In Paula and Bobby's defense, they both said it wasn't something they had had often and Paula had never had it so she didn't have a base to compare it to in the first place (unless she was equating it with bean soup of some kind).  I'll end up watching the ep again but I'm sure he said he hadn't had that many.  Then again, maybe he doesn't usually like it and the more down homeness of Lisa's quick cook was better to him.  It really did look like white bean stew.  And, remember, they are trying to pimp a new show.  Viewers aren't voting this time and and they've already picked the winner so maybe she won and they edited that creatively so people would think she's good at what she does.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

> the more down homeness of Lisa's quick cook was better to him.


Imho, a quick version would definitely NOT be more "down homey" than a long, slow cook... By the way, Cassoulet is not braised. It's a stew.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Imho, a quick version would definitely NOT be more "down homey" than a long, slow cook... By the way, Cassoulet is not braised. It's a stew.


Let's see, her long version has all kinds of gross meats and her quick one had the duck leg on top, easy to remove.  Definitely down home not froo froo like her 8 hour version.  Cassoulet sounds French which is froo froo, not down home.  Just the ingredients are froo froo.  What she ended up doing was more like butter bean stew.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 22, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> In Paula and Bobby's defense, they both said it wasn't something they had had often and Paula had never had it so she didn't have a base to compare it to in the first place (unless she was equating it with bean soup of some kind).  I'll end up watching the ep again but I'm sure he said he hadn't had that many.  Then again, maybe he doesn't usually like it and the more down homeness of Lisa's quick cook was better to him.  It really did look like white bean stew.  And, remember, they are trying to pimp a new show.  Viewers aren't voting this time and and they've already picked the winner so maybe she won and they edited that creatively so people would think she's good at what she does.


mentioned here is soup, and this cassoulet thing is interesting to me and something I will get made, I know me. Campbells bean with bacon is my favorite Campbells soup.  wonder if there's a connection


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> mentioned here is soup, and this cassoulet thing is interesting to me and something I will get made, I know me. Campbells bean with bacon is my favorite Campbells soup.  wonder if there's a connection


That's exactly what I thought of when I saw her cassoulet.  It looked just like that only with a duck leg on top.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune, you are right, the final cook of a cassoulet is a stew, but several cuts of meat need either roasting or braising before being used. I make it yearly after a leg of lamb, a pork roast, a duck, etc. so I have all the bits and pieces. But if I do a quick one with lamb shanks and unsmoked pork hocks, it starts as a braise.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Let's see, her long version has all kinds of gross meats and her quick one had the duck leg on top, easy to remove. Definitely down home not froo froo like her 8 hour version. Cassoulet sounds French which is froo froo, not down home. Just the ingredients are froo froo. What she ended up doing was more like butter bean stew.


 
Why do you say that French makes it "froo froo?"  Most French food is plain and homely, like Cassoulet.  Because you think some of the meat in Julia's long version is "gross," doesn't make it "froo-froo" whatever that means.  Have you ever been to France?  You might find that the food is nothing like you think.....  I'm guessing you are mixing all French food with "fancy restaurant food" -- wherever it comes from, and you couldn't be more wrong.

Duck confit is "normal" in cassoulet, as is lamb (not the leg or the rack, but the shoulder) and sausages and lots of beans.  I have never seen a bean dish that I wouldn't classify as "down home" as compared to fancy, if that's what you meant by "froo-froo."


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> ChefJune, you are right, the final cook of a cassoulet is a stew, but several cuts of meat need either roasting or braising before being used. I make it yearly after a leg of lamb, a pork roast, a duck, etc. so I have all the bits and pieces. But if I do a quick one with lamb shanks and unsmoked pork hocks, it starts as a braise.


 
Robo... do you call Beef Stew a braise?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> mentioned here is soup, and this cassoulet thing is interesting to me and something I will get made, I know me. Campbells bean with bacon is my favorite Campbells soup. wonder if there's a connection


 
Lefse, I think Cassoulet has more in common with a casserole dish of Baked Beans, esoecially when sausages and bacon are added.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Why do you say that French makes it "froo froo?"  Most French food is plain and homely, like Cassoulet.  Because you think some of the meat in Julia's long version is "gross," doesn't make it "froo-froo" whatever that means.  Have you ever been to France?  You might find that the food is nothing like you think.....  I'm guessing you are mixing all French food with "fancy restaurant food" -- wherever it comes from, and you couldn't be more wrong.
> 
> Duck confit is "normal" in cassoulet, as is lamb (not the leg or the rack, but the shoulder) and sausages and lots of beans.  I have never seen a bean dish that I wouldn't classify as "down home" as compared to fancy, if that's what you meant by "froo-froo."


Who's Julia????  You've lost me.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 22, 2008)

having A+ blood means I am a veg and fruit person.
I love beans of all kinds and in any concoction.
They are homey as ChefJune says, very homey.
Very much [to me anyway] comfort food.
It's also often times a protein for me.
If mixed with the other ingredients that make it a whole protein.
Dr. asks me to eat more meat please, I prefer things of this nature however.  A little meat in there, of any sort, is fine, just not gobs of it.
The duck leg used on the show, looked just like it was simply put on top, maybe though to let you know it was part of the inner ingredients of the complete dish, dunno.
Love lamb and am in favor of that, love ham hocks and wonder if those could work, sausages, not so much, although my doll does.

I've been to France and the food there was nothing like I expected, nothing that hubby and I expected at all.  Italy on the other hand, was exactly what I expected and did not disappoint.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> having A+ blood means I am a veg and fruit person.
> I love beans of all kinds and in any concoction.
> They are homey as ChefJune says, very homey.
> Very much [to me anyway] comfort food.
> ...


 
Lefse, I think she put the duck leg on top for looks, rather than mixing it in, because you and I both know that a dish of beans, although a delicious thing indeed, is not particularly pretty....


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> If it had been any other contestant that made it I would have been willing to try but I can't stand Lisa. I hope she doesn't win. Funny how they aren't letting fans vote this season.


 
i think she has the strangest eyes and or make-up on them, don't you. i like the funny guy, forgot his name. hope he wins. 

babe


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 22, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i think she has the strangest eyes and or make-up on them, don't you. i like the funny guy, forgot his name. hope he wins.
> 
> babe


And lest we not forget her Wilma Flintstone beads.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Robo... do you call Beef Stew a braise?



No, I call it beef stew. But, I may use braising in the various stages of said finished stew, depending on the cut of meat I have to use.


----------



## Constance (Jul 22, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I don't know about you, but I really am not a fan of canned beans, except in a pinch.  I always think I can still taste the can!  and I really dislike that goop that is always in the bottom.



You won't have that problem if you put the beans in a colander and wash them off with cold water.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 22, 2008)

Constance said:


> You won't have that problem if you put the beans in a colander and wash them off with cold water.



I do that, Constance, but that goop still grosses me out.  Don't know why.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 23, 2008)

it still puzzles me that BF liked her cassoulet so much, that seemed weird to me but as has been said, maybe he´s not had that many cassoulets.

her eyes to me are different as is her hair and style, you just gotta like someone all the way around to make them the next food network star, at least for me to watch them.  i taped amy´s show and honestly found it boring to the hilt.  no pazzazz, no personality, not even recipes id want to deplicate.  washing my face this morning made me think a person winning this has to have the whole package and its a big package.

apologize for this typing, the keys in gua hotel are different from what i´m used to.

i am not a fan of the goop that congregates around the bottom of stuff either regarding beans and that is a big drawback for my husband who is not a fan of beans for the most part.  the slime grosses him out which is why i was so happy to realize i could rinse them until it was gone.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> it still puzzles me that BF liked her cassoulet so much, that seemed weird to me but as has been said, maybe he´s not had that many cassoulets...


 

Consider the possibility that he said that for the benefit of the show and the drama/selection process to make her performance close to that of other participants so they could justify keeping her.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, let's look at the Next food network star track record.  year one: two caterers win it and do two short series of shows. No big star item there. year two: Guy Fierri, a dude with outsize looks and personality wins and takes off, less on his cooking than on his personality. Guy's big bite is dull, but Diners DriveIns and Dives is a hit. Last year the one who almost gave up wins and never hit the air to my knowledge, or had a pilot that bombed. Maybe someone knows more about that.

So looking at who's left this year, two bbq guys (and FTV already has the Neely's!) and a singing? (what key was that in?) gourmet? Silly me, I liked her Wilma Flintstone beads, but that's about all.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 23, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> Well, let's look at the Next food network star track record.  year one: two caterers win it and do two short series of shows. No big star item there. year two: Guy Fierri, a dude with outsize looks and personality wins and takes off, less on his cooking than on his personality. Guy's big bite is dull, but Diners DriveIns and Dives is a hit. Last year the one who almost gave up wins and never hit the air to my knowledge, or had a pilot that bombed. Maybe someone knows more about that.
> 
> So looking at who's left this year, two bbq guys (and FTV already has the Neely's!) and a singing? (what key was that in?) gourmet? Silly me, I liked her Wilma Flintstone beads, but that's about all.


I LOVE Guy and Guy's Big Bite.  I have every ep on DVD and watch them.  He's on every day now and I watch every day.  I love him.  

Amy, last years winner had a 6 week run and it bombed.  She likely won't be back, but there's no way to know at this point.  They do new shows all the time.  

I like a very limited number of FN host, coincidentally the only ones I like are the men.  There is not a female on the FN that I'll bother with.  Not Rachael, not Paula, not Amber, not that "Cooking for Real" chick, not the Neelys (they are horrid IMO).  I only like the men.  Tyler, Bobby, Danny, Guy, and Michael.  For whatever reason, it doesn't seem like the guys have to try too hard, unlike the women.  

Interestingly enough, the fan vote which doesn't mean anything this year, is going toward Kelsey.  If she hadn't screwed up and said "Culinary school" one time too many for Bob's taste, she'd likely still be there and Lisa would be gone.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 23, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> I LOVE Guy and Guy's Big Bite. I have every ep on DVD and watch them. He's on every day now and I watch every day. I love him.
> 
> Amy, last years winner had a 6 week run and it bombed. She likely won't be back, but there's no way to know at this point. They do new shows all the time.
> 
> ...


 
ditto on the neelys, to much togetherness for me. 

babe


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 23, 2008)

Did Amy really have 6 shows? and they aired them? I saw the advert and went to watch and it wasn't there and the on line guide on FoodTV said no shows were in production. Wow, I missed it fer sure.

Of the ladies I like Barefoot Ina and Mario's sous chef Secrets of a Restaurant Chef.  When I first saw Ina I have to admit I thought, "what is she taking!!!" but I've gotten used to her style.  I feel Paula and Rachel are sincere, but I don't care for their style. My loss.

Tyler Jamie Michael C and Mario, and a Little Bobby plus Iron Chef.  On the Green Network Emeril is doing a very laid back Emeril Green with Whole Foods Market and it's quite a show!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, 6 eps of one show.  I forget on FN the hosts have different shows.  It was terrible.  The only reason she won, as opposed to Rory, was the contestants that she beat on her other show rallied behind Amy.  Basically, they didn't vote for Amy to win, they voted for Rory to lose.  Rory could have been up against a statue and the statue would have won.  

I could like Amber ~ Secrets of a Restaurant Chef ~ if she had a better set to work on.  Her set is so dark it's hard to watch the show.  Why can't she have the Neely's kitchen and get rid of them?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 24, 2008)

Now...back to cassoulet input.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Amy, last years winner had a 6 week run and it bombed.  She likely won't be back, but there's no way to know at this point.



She didn't want to continue the show: TV : The Next Food Network Star : Amy Finley : Food Network


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Now...back to cassoulet input.



Sorry, KE, I didn't see this before my other reply.

Lisa's recipe for cassoulet is on the Food Network site: White Bean Cassoulet


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 24, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> Did Amy really have 6 shows? and they aired them? I saw the advert and went to watch and it wasn't there and the on line guide on FoodTV said no shows were in production. Wow, I missed it fer sure.


 
she did have those shows on as mentioned.
her kitchen style was boring to my taste.
she was boring with no personality or presence with the camera. in other words, seemed very uncomfortable or ill at ease.
very lack lustre in my view.
I think a lot of it and the success of a show is the design and color, something's gotta catch your eye, the camera angles and the stylist who does ones hair/makeup/clothes etc. with the funny guy that did the best of the buffets as per the judges, I like him and his style, but he's not a very big presence in any way or fashion for me and don't know how to say that better but I know what I mean.  the other guy seems sweet as he could possibly be but what was with that monologe he did?  talk about dropping a bomb, and he'd just done so well on the intro's.  he has potential though and I would watch him once he gets used to the cameras.  speaking of camera's....where's buckytom on this discussion?

thanking everyone for their take on cassoulets though, I can't wait to put this kitchen to a test when it's a little cooler outside...


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 24, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> She didn't want to continue the show: TV : The Next Food Network Star : Amy Finley : Food Network


Thank you for that bit of good news.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 24, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, KE, I didn't see this before my other reply.
> 
> Lisa's recipe for cassoulet is on the Food Network site: White Bean Cassoulet


 
Interesting recipe, and the dish looks as tho it would taste good
but that is NOT Cassoulet. It's a bean dish with some"Cassoulet Characteristics," FWIW, pesto, or as it's called in France, Pistou, is not at all from the same region as Cassoulet. Cassoulet is from Gascony, and Pistou is Provencal.

Kinda like serving New England Clam Chowder with Grits?????


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 24, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Interesting recipe, and the dish looks as tho it would taste good
> but that is NOT assoulet.  It's a bean dish with some"Cassoulet Characteristics,"  FWIW, pesto, or as it's called in France, Pistou, is not at all from the same region as Cassoulet.  Cassoulet is from Gascony, and Pistou is Provencal.
> 
> Kinda like serving New England Clam Chowder with Grits?????


Now do you understand why I've poo poo'd this recipe?  Pesto, to me, is froo froo.  Now I see it doesn't even belong in the recipe in the first place.


----------



## Joan Wade (Sep 12, 2008)

*Paula Wolfert recipe for cassoulet*

Wolfert has three recipes for cassoulet in her Cooking of Southwest France. I have had a problem with using pork rind and salt pork before, and the fava bean cassoulet I made the other night is no exception. It was fabulous, but too salty. The other recipe from Paula was Osso Buco. Divine, but salty.

I used ventreche from d'Artagnon, duck confit from them as well. And pork skin from local butcher. I followed the recipe to the letter [and $], I might add, and the flavor was wonderful albeit too salty. I used chicken stock 'natural' in carton. Maybe that did it? The fava beans I found frozen from Int'l foods - he is really nice. Of course the obvious answer is to remove some of the pork skin, but it does impart particular sultry flavor. I did simmer it for 15".

What do you think? I made it the day before, and that was good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

Cluck, cluck, cluck.  Five pages of disagreement.  Do any of you realize that Cassoulet is a peasant dish that was simply meant to flavor beans with preserved poultry (aka goose &/or duck) along with some sausage for additional flavoring.  That was it!!

I make Cassoulet every year for New Years Day.  Adapted for my non-red-meating-eating husband, I've had red-meat-eaters scrape their bowls & take 2nd & 3rd helpings.  I use the traditional white beans, & for my meats I use the leftover Xmas goose, turkey kielbasa &/or turkey Andouille sausages, & chicken breast poached in white wine.  Along with the usual aromatic vegetables.  Bake it & serve it in a huge Spanish terracotta bowl, along with a huge green salad & lots of homemade baguettes.

I've been making the same recipe since 1995 & have yet to hear a complaint - even from folks who've been to France & have had the "real thing".  Go figure.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2008)

It sounds wonderful, Breezy. Would you consider sharing your recipe? I've never made one myself but I loved the ones I had in France. Also, if you have any hints or tips on making it, that would be great.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 12, 2008)

Fisher's Mom - I'd be happy to.  I have to say that I really did pat myself on the back & bask in the glory when folks who had the real deal (with goose confit, pork, & lamb) really enjoyed my version.  And a big plus?  My version is healthier (although I didn't tell anyone that - lol!!).

Anyway - I'll definitely post it, but just give me a little slack.  I don't have the recipe typed up on my computer & I have a hefty plate for the weekend.  But I won't forget!!  And thanks for asking.


----------



## Joan Wade (Sep 12, 2008)

LOL - you are right about what you said. It isn't that I don't know that. The ones from Toulouse, etc., are hearty like yours. This one with only fava beans and duck confit is more mild and I just am trying to get it less salty.


----------



## Joan Wade (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh : ) and I have been to France and had the 'real thing' - this one is the real thing from Chef Daguin in Auch. Yours sounds great too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks a million, Breezy! No rush - I've learned that good things come to those who wait! I got a picture in my head of your table - I'm going to serve mine in a big terracotta baker I have, too! If I get good at it, I think it would be a lovely meal to serve on New Year's Eve just after midnight!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 12, 2008)

Joan Wade said:


> LOL - you are right about what you said. It isn't that I don't know that. The ones from Toulouse, etc., are hearty like yours. This one with only fava beans and duck confit is more mild and I just am trying to get it less salty.



Joan, I find all prepared chicken stocks too salty.  I make mine without salt, so  its easier to adjust seasoning for dishes such as this.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 13, 2008)

Breezy, whenever you feel the time is right, I'd love your recipe.  I have the terra cotta pot too, on my hearth and ready to go, just needs the cassoulet


----------

